# Druckerfarben sind statt rot: Lila



## Marja (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich arbeite mit PS-CS. Im PhotoShop-Programm habe ich die Farbeinstellung geändert , da dies von der Kursleiterin empfohlen wurde: geändert in:
Adobe RGB(1998), die gleiche Änderung hab ich auch bei  "Eigenschaften von Anzeige"  vorgenommen. Außerdem auch beim HP-Drucker. Nun müßte eigentlich alles wunderbar funktionieren . 
Könnte die Umstellung bewirken,  daß nun alle Farben einen Lilastich haben und daß kräftig rote Farben nur in Lila gedruckt werden. Ich benutze nur Originalfarbpatronen von HP. Über Druckereinstellungen hab ich Patronen ausgerichtet, gereinigt. Den HP DeskJet Nr. 895Cxi,  habe ich allerdings schon ca. 4 Jahre. Könnte es auch mit dem Treiber zusammenhängen?
Für eine Antwort bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich. LG, Marja


----------



## Marja (21. Juli 2004)

ich wollte noch hinzufügen, das ich die Farben innerhalb von vier Wochen 2x gewechselt habe (ein teuerer Spaß!) LG, Marja


----------



## ecs (22. Juli 2004)

*Mögliche Fehlerquellen*

Hallo,

Ich drucke zwar sehr wenig mit Tintenstrahldrucker, habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß diese oft Probleme haben bei der Umsetzung des Farbformates der Bilddatei (also ist dieses im RGB, CMYK, etc. Format, ICC Profile aktiviert oder nicht).

Eine Erklärung meinerseits wäre:
Die Profile (ICC, etc.) sind sehr unterschiedlich, wenn der Drucker-Treiber diese nicht ordentlich umsetzen kann, können solche Farbprobleme schon entstehen. Daher einmal den neuesten Treiber von der hersteller Page downloaden ist sicherlich der erste Schritt.
Wenn Du RGB Farbpatronen drin hast, dann auch das Bild ins RGB Format umwandeln, wenn möglich ohne Aktivierung von Profilen.

Wie gesagt, sind keine sicheren Tips, jedoch sind dies bei Farblaserdruckern die häufigst vorkommenden Fehlerquellen.

LG, Gerald


----------



## Marja (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gerald, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.  Ich hatte diesen Vormittag einen Freund hier, der sich ausgiebig mit dem Drucker beschäftigt hat. Leider gab es für diesen Drucker keinen neuen Treiber. Nun habe ich mich für einen neuen Drucker entschieden, denn der andere ist doch schon ca. 5 Jahre alt wie ich festgestellt habe.
Somit ist das leidige Problem gelöst  und die Farbe können mit dem neuen Drucker wieder strahlen *gg*Liebe Grüße, Marja


----------

